

Introducing Google Drive - nextstep
http://drive.google.com/

======
Khao
I get a 404 not found error when I try to access it. Does it work for anyone
else?

~~~
GoofyGewber
Same for me

~~~
kaolinite
However, check out <http://drive.google.com/robots.txt> ;-)

All 404s, apart from /support/, so far - but stuff is on the way it would
seem.

~~~
Khao
So by "Introducing Google Drive" what is really meant here is "there is a DNS
entry for drive.google.com" ?

Fucking waste of time.

It could have at least been titled "subdomain and 404 page hint at soon-to-be-
launched Google Drive" and not some bait title like this.

~~~
kaolinite
Yeah, worst thing is it's not the first article showing this off...

